# Soldadora de arco casera o semi



## lutiky (Abr 20, 2009)

Hola a todos en el foro les cuento que soy nuevo en esto y me gustaria que me ayuden ,quisiera hacer una soldadora de arco en su preferencia portatil (que no sea tan pesada) si se puede para comenzar la idea mia es hacer una casera para despuez acoplarle una tig me gustaria saber si se puede y como puedo hacer las dos cosas , las compraria pero el efectivo en estos momentos escasea y la idea es abrirme camino con trabajos de soldadura si me pudiran mandar como hacerlas se los agradeceria mucho desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## diego_z (Abr 22, 2009)

hola lo mas facil seria que consigas una quemada que hay por montones y la repares ya que el gasto de fabricar una es casi tanto como comprarla nueva , eso si estas en argentina


----------



## lutiky (Abr 22, 2009)

hola diego z : te agradesco tu inters por el tema y te cuento que lo pense pero me gustaria armarme una para mi desde cero por lo menos ola soldadora ya se que es un tema  muy basico pero mis conocimiento en el tema tambien es muy basico lo que quisiera saber como hacer una soldadora basica y si despuez como puedo adaptarle esto si sew puede o alguna idea mejor desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## fff (Abr 23, 2009)

Saludos a todos, lutiky, lo que tu dices es para ser trabajos de herrería? una vez vi en tv un arquitecto en venezuela donde armo una, con agua y sal, no lo podia creer.

Consiste en un envase plastico resistente, con dos barras gruesas de cobre, una a la pinza donde esta el electrodo y la otra a el positivo de la red. la pinza en negativo, al neutro de la red, la vi funcionar y funciona igual, el problema es que es sumamente peligroso y es dificil subir y bajar la intensidad a la hora de soldar, porque eso va en la relacion de agua y sal.

Diria que casi es una soldadora gratis, pero es muy arriesgado, en cuanto al "tig" soy de venezuela y ese termino no lo conozco. Saludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2009)

Es cómo la Tesla Coil , con otra relación de espiras.

El transformador primario ha de ser cómo los de luz de Neón 8 a 12 mil Volts.

El "centellador" es el chispero spark-gap , andan mejor los rotativos.

Lo otro jodido es el capacitor , que , o lo hacés , o ponés varios de horno micro-ondas en serie paralelo , o lo tenés que comprar en casas importantes de RF.


----------



## diego_z (Abr 23, 2009)

lutiky dijo:
			
		

> hola diego z : te agradesco tu inters por el tema y te cuento que lo pense pero me gustaria armarme una para mi desde cero por lo menos ola soldadora ya se que es un tema  muy basico pero mis conocimiento en el tema tambien es muy basico lo que quisiera saber como hacer una soldadora basica y si despuez como puedo adaptarle esto si sew puede o alguna idea mejor desde ya muchas gracias.


no tengoi idea de lo que adjuntas para que es? pero si lo que te interesa es armar una soldadora te adjunto un esquemita de una monofasica que e reparado para que tengas una idea de como deberia ser, la verdad es que no se que potencia pretendes , si es mas grande tambien tengo , pero todo va en el nucleo que consigas


----------



## lutiky (Abr 23, 2009)

hola a todos y les agradezcoi por la respuesta de todooos 
1) dosmetros estuve avereiguando y los transformadores de luces de neon son demasiados caros lo que tengo es untransformador de microondas y algunos capacitores lo que pensaba hacer es un multiplicador con los cap y los diodos del mismo para llegar a casi 9kv,. lo del spack gap es un detalle muy bueno que me lo solucionaste luego cuando armo todo esto como lo adapto la soldadora en si , si estoy equivocado como lo soluciono.
2)diego z lo tus datos son muy buenos luego que tengo el transformador armado que hago lo pruebo o le tengo que poner algo mas para que no se me queme ?
un detalle que no les dije el trabajo que le empleo a las maquinas es para maquinas agropecuarias que en si es una soldadura medio bruta (asi como le decimos con mi viejo) queria hacer una yo para trabajos mas finos y expandir nuestro ramo en soldadura (por asi decirlo) como con aluminio , acero inox y demas metales 
les agradesco un monton a ttooooooodddddddooooosssssssssss.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2009)

Lutiky , en éste , resuelven con un capacitor muchísimo más chico.

Creo que es de Yoreparo.

Saludos !


----------



## lutiky (Abr 28, 2009)

Te agradezco pero los conocimientos que tengo en electrónica son escasos, éste diseño para que serviría, las cuatro salidas, las dos de abajo son para hf y las de arriba son para mma o de arco y c1 es un filtro pero de cuanto?  Te cuento que mientras tanto estoy consiguiendo los demás materiales y puesto a trabajar, gracias.

Lo de la soldadora de alta frecuencia ya lo tengo solucionado pero el problema que tengo es que el transformador de mi soldadora de arco se quemó todo, lo mandé a reparar y me dijeron que estaba todo fundido, lo que no les conté es que en realidad agarro fuego por que alguien le había tirado agua y cuando la prendí funciono 10 seg y luego pum, la pregunta es cómo hacer uno nuevo teniendo en cuenta el sistema de alta frecuencia y aprovecho y aprendo a fabricarme un transformador desde cero, también quería saber si se rectifica, bueno un poco de todo lo que quiero es poner un selector para elegir tig/mma gracias .

Encontré un transformador desde cero, me parece muy bueno  lo que les pregunto es si me sirve para lo que quiero o lo tengo que modificar gracias.


----------



## karl (May 14, 2009)

hola lutiky, el transformador que aparece en tu post, es un transformador "de bajada", lo que quiere decir que le entra mas voltaje del que sale, aumentando el amperaje en el proceso. ese es el tipo de transformador que se usa en las plantas convencionales, pero si entendí bien tu post lo que tu estas haciendo es una planta que emite pulsos de alta frecuencia y alto voltaje (no entiendo el porque), para diseñar un transformador tienes que hacerlo alreves:
Uno, determinar el voltaje de entrada y salida, si usas el transformador de un microondas son algo asi como 120 volts (240 en otros lugares) de entrada, y 5000 volts de salida.
Dos, determinar la corriente que pase por el mismo, en un transformador de microondas son los watts que te da el modelo, mas un 20% de FM (factor miedo)
Tres, con estos datos, calcular el area del nucleo (para ello hay tablas)
Cuatro, calcular el diametro del cable a usar (de nuevo, hay tablas que especifican esto, aquí hay que buscar la resistencia, el diametro y el amperaje maximo del cable)
Cinco, con la relación de corriente de entrada/diametro del cable calcular el largo del cable y el numero de vueltas que le vas a tener que dar para formar tu primario (un numero grande, ya que requieres manejar mucha energia), luego aplicas la formula I1/I2=N2/N1 donde I es corriente, N numero de vueltas, y los numeros 1 y 2 son primario y secundario respectivamente.
Google todopoderoso te puede dar las tablas que necesitas, ya que son mas bien comunes.


----------



## lutiky (May 14, 2009)

Hola karl muchas gracias por tu respuesta te cuento que lo de alta frecuencia ya lo tengo solucionado lo que me paso fue que se3 me quemo el transformador de la soldadora (y todo lo que estaba adentro) lo malo que nunca la abri para ver que tenia lo que quiero hacer es una soldador casi igual ma la que tenia para ver como se hace ,te cuento que era una miller de las viejas de 120 amp tenia un regulador que le puso un amigo electronico (se lo pediria pero se murio hace 3 años) les cuenta la verdad es mas sentimental que otra cosa por eso la quiero hacer desde cero mi trabajo no es gran cosa silla,mesa, cositas nada mas.
Otra cosa vi unas que son de alta frecuencia y de arco no se como se llaman pero estan muy buenas buscando en los foros mas o menos me oriento(mas o menos) desde ya muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## elsanto23 (Ago 10, 2009)

hola a todos ...soy de Colombia a mi también me gustaría construir una desde cero .. como lutiki también quiero hacerla con un micro que tengo averiado ..tengo un par de transformadores que quiero mostrarles para ver si me sirven de algo para el proyecto 
desde Colombia un abrazo a todos y gracias por la información


----------



## forwin98 (Oct 17, 2009)

Vamos que somos muchos los que queremos construir una TIG casera y sólo comprar la torcha. Alguien que haya trabajado en una fábrica de soldadoras o que sepa cómo hacerla que nos eche una mano. Gracias


----------



## luis freeman (Abr 17, 2010)

diego_z dijo:


> no tengoi idea de lo que adjuntas para que es? pero si lo que te interesa es armar una soldadora te adjunto un esquemita de una monofasica que e reparado para que tengas una idea de como deberia ser, la verdad es que no se que potencia pretendes , si es mas grande tambien tengo , pero todo va en el nucleo que consigas



hola ,diego estuve viendo el el esquema que enviastes y esta muy piola ,te falta la cantidad de vueltas en un bobinado del secundario , podrias decirme cuantas vueltas son 
 gracias y saludos


----------



## jose cuauhtemoc (Abr 18, 2010)

que tal amigos del foro solo soy un simple aficionado y me doy cuenta que al entrar en este foro me meti a las ligas mayores. y eso me da gusto mi pregunta es se puede poner directa una lavadora si tiene un motor con 3 bobinados 1(lavado) 2(centrifugado ) 3( arranque) mi pretencion es controlar las dos fuciones(lavado y centrifugado) por medio de apagadores.ya que ablo  de una lavadora vieja que solo tiene dañado el selecctor de funciones pero esta en perfecto estado fisico de echo ya me checaron el motor y se encuentra en muy buen estado  este motor en su coneccion cuenta con 5 cables (negro, blanco, azul, rojo y amarillo y la lavadora es una easy lae5000.


----------



## Sagelectro (Jul 23, 2010)

Hola a todos los del foro,les comento que yo arme una soldadora de arco casera.usando un transformador de una ups y funciona muy bien.eso si es muy casera xq tiene solo  2 salidas.al q le intereza puede ver el video en youtube con el titulo(soldadora de arco casera)saludos


----------



## alekse (Dic 25, 2010)

hola 
tengo untransformador de horno microondas y quisiera que me puedan ayudar 
se quemo el primario  y quiero 
hacer alto voltaje, arcos de alto volataje 
que debo hacer  
para que mi transformador de horno microondas  pueda hacer  arcos
atte

gracias


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

Primero rebobinarlo pero en que queres aplicar esos arcos tenes que tener en cuenta que la potencia y tensión de ese transformador son peligrosas para la salud


----------



## zopilote (Dic 25, 2010)

Si que serìa bueno contar con una soldadora  casera, navegando en paginas rusa me encontre con una bien interesante pero a la vez inquietante. Y hasta prometia iba a publicar una TIG.

Etolipoz

Hola pandacba, feliz navidad.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

Hola Zopilote felicidades, algo echo por uno tiene cierto sabor.....


----------



## alekse (Dic 26, 2010)

felises fiestas a todos yque la pasen bien y no se estresen porque  la vida es para disfrutarla
bueno yo quiero hacer un arco  electrico 
con mi transformador de mi horno microondas  pro curiosidad y con mucho cuidado lo are
como les comente
el priamrio  se quemo y lo corte  solo me quedo el secundario como se ve en la imagen
 como podria utilizarlo para poder hacer un arco electrico  cuantas vueltas le debo de dar
 como lo debo conectar 
estaria muy agradecido por su ayuda 

gracias pòr todo


----------



## jorge andrada (Dic 26, 2010)

Hola mira no se como iras ya con tu soldadora.
con lo poco que e leio entendi que te quieres hacer una soldadora electronica para luego hacerla tig o mig.    de acuerdo.   
yo trabajo reparando de esas maquinitas que la verdad son estupendas.
tienes que tener en cuenta o mejordicho tener en claro varias cositas, y me parece que si las vas a poder hacer. 
primero:

las soldadoras electronicas no son mas que una fuente conmutada o fuente switching. claro?
con la diferencia que lasfuentes conmutadas mantienen y regulan la conmutacion para mantener fija y constante la tension, en cambio las soldadoras son fuentes conmutadas que mantienen fijas o constantes la corriente, segun en cuanto se la regule, pero la circuiteria es la de una fuente switching.     
para esto no puedes utilizar un trafo como el que tienes ya que es de hierro silicio, y`para esto necesitas un trafo de ferrite ygulq ue las fuentes conmutadas, solo que mas grandes que las conocidas.
y el voltage masximo aproximadamente de salida en maxima potencia esta llegando a unos 180 voltios a lo sumo, es secreto esta en que trabaja con alta frecuencia tal cual que las fuentes conmutadas.  
asi que la soldadora esta comuesta por una etapa rectificadora, etapa de filtros, etapa de mosfets y estos comandan el trafo de ferrite, a todo esto le agregas la placa de control que es la que maneja los mosfet segun la demanda y la regulacion de la corriente, en la salida del trafo lleva unos diosos ultrarapios para rectificar, y si quieres le pones los capacitores en la salida, lo mismo vas a soldar bein, pero el mejor renimiento te lo dara con los capacitores, y esto es perfecto y lo recomendable para tig y mig.


----------



## alekse (Dic 27, 2010)

gracias por tu aporte 
pero como lo aria con mi transformador de microondas
ya que el primario esta quemado y ya lo saque solo me quedo el secundario como se ve en la imagen anterior
como aria las conecciones electricas, estaba pensando en conectalor a la corriente  directa por el cable 
que salen 

un cable esta conectado al hierro , lo corto para luego conectarlo al toma corriente como se ve en la imagen (esa parte es el secundario)
al primario  le l¡doy unas vueltas con un cable grueso  y listo 
eso es lo que yo pienso y que ago conlos cables rojos que salen de hay  los corto o los dejo hay

esperando su ayuda  si lo que aria esta bien o recontra mal

gracias y que  el nuevo año sea probechozo para todos
atee
gracias


----------



## jorge andrada (Dic 27, 2010)

sabes cual es el problema con lo que tu quieres hacer?:

es que tu transformados originalmente tiene o tenia una entrada o un bobinado primario de 220 voltios, y una salida o secundario de aproximadamente 2000 y monedas de voltios por +o- 500mA.   esto quiere decir que tu trafo es de aproximadamente 1000 wats.

pero volviendo a lo que tu quieres hacer. el transformador originalmente era para elevar la tension, 220 a 2000 aprox.
y para una soldadora estatica convencional de arco necesitas bajar el voltaje cosa que de esa manera puedas subir la corriente, porque cuanto mas corriente es mas fuerza de soldadura.
suponiendo que le pones 220 voltios al secundario y asi lo usas de primario, y en donde hina el primario le pones unas cuantas vueltas, y lo conviertes en un secundario, talvez llegues a conseguir el voltaje deseado, pero devido a que el bobinado original del trafo es para 0.5A no te podra dar mas corriente, o sea no tendras nada  de fuerza para soldar, entonces no te servira porque no soldara nada. 
lo que puedes hacer es desarmar completamente tu trafo y bobinarlo de nuevo, entonces ya lo haces con los valores que tienen que ser para que tengas buen voltage y buena corriente.
 lo que si seria conveniente que me digas con que electrodo pretendes soldar para que te diga si  te va a servir el trafo.


----------



## Dano (Dic 29, 2010)

alekse dijo:


> hola
> tengo untransformador de horno microondas y quisiera que me puedan ayudar
> se quemo el primario  y quiero
> hacer alto voltaje, arcos de alto volataje
> ...



Los pasos son los siguientes:

1- Lo tiras o lo usas como una masa pesada para mantener las puertas cerradas (muy util, tengo dos cumpliendo esa función).
2- Vas a un chatarrero y compras un microndas que tenga el primario andando.
3- Lo conectas y haces arcos mientras haces huevos fritos sobre el nucleo.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 29, 2010)

Master Dano hay que reconocer su gran habildad y prácticidad para las cosas, y esta ocasión tan siscintamente, congratulatios.....


----------



## alekse (Dic 30, 2010)

gracias por todo


----------



## scrubolt (Mar 2, 2011)

Con dos trafos de microondas te la puedes hacer muy facilmente les quitas el secundario a ambos trafos y te buscas un alambre de cobre bn grueso que te permita darle apretadamente 10 vueltas por los orificios de los secundarios a cada trafo conectas los primarios en paralelo y los secundarios en serie y voila! una maquina desoldar de arco totalmente casera.


----------



## jorge andrada (Mar 2, 2011)

si es buena tu idea, pero no es tampoco asi nomas que va a poner 10 vueltas y conetar en serie.
hay que calcular mas o menos la relacion para obtner el oltaje de salida que necesitas para btener la corriente necesaria para tirar un electrodo.
y el otro punto e que tiene que mantener el sentido de giro de la bobina en el otro trafo.
de todas maneras seria una soldadora chiquita nomas. 
ya para hacer eso le es mas facil que se compre un par de kilos de las E e I que bienen para hacer transformaores, y se lo arma de cero le pone un dimer con una buena red de snuber y listo tiene un hermoso soldador casero y de buena potencia, y de yapa con potencia regulable.


----------



## scrubolt (Mar 7, 2011)

Aqui hay comohacerla como te dije lo que quise fue ser breve te lo pase por el traductor de google por si acaso note va el ingles (Ojo no te estoy tratando de ignorante solo quiero facilitar las cosas)
http://translate.google.com/transla...to&tl=es&u=http://aaawelder.com/indextoo.html

Aqui hay otra y mas grande por si quieres mas potencia y puedes comprar los planos para diseñarte tus propias soldadoras a partir de trafos demicroondas 
http://translate.google.com/transla...city-and-electronics/homebuilt-arc-welder.htm
No tengomucho conocimiento en electronica pero le doy al cacharreo y aprendo embarrandola.


----------



## Nikolasbojo (Sep 6, 2011)

Yo utilizo un flayback de monitor viejo, logro un arco y mucho ozono, aproximadamente tira 35kv, realice varios circuitos, y con 555 haciendo oscilar a 16khz anda, pero consume demasiado, así que utilizo la placa del monitor completa, con todas puentes para que ande y al saltar el arco no se apague el falyback.

Para la tig les dejo una pagina que he encontrado que me servio de mucho!, seguro vas a tener que comprar la torcha, salvo que te la hagas, no tengo las medidas ni los planos como tampoco los pasos normalizados de las rocas (del acople del porta tungsteno y porta cerámica) cuando los tenga los cargo!!!

http://proyectotig.blogspot.com/

saludos


----------



## armandolopezmx (Sep 7, 2011)

hola..... alguien tendra el diamagra a groso modo  de las bobinas de una soldadora de arco sencilla...

de esas que tiene 50, 100  200 amp.etc.  para la alta.y  para la baja tiene otro rango de ampereajes..
lo que pasa es que mi duda es de como selecciona el amperame para cada salida. sies que aumentan el  calibre del secundario.. o si son mas vueltas entre salida ys alida..

gracias...


----------



## Nikolasbojo (Sep 7, 2011)

Para lograr lo que queres existen 2 formas, defasaje de nucleo del transformador, o variar el voltaje de entrada con un dimer o triac, para mi es mas facil hacer un circuito como este. (ponele un dicipador y la corriente de salida segun mi electrica de 180amper dogo es de 25v a 2v. 25v en el maximo y 2v en el minimo.

http://www.electronica-electronics.com/Circuitos/Regulador-intensid-triac.html


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2012)

Saludos amigos foreros tengo una duda que quiza me podrian aclarar quiero hacerme una soldadora de arco pero el problema es que ya tengo los dos transformadores de microondas rebobinados su secundario
el uno tira 10v y el otro 14 voltios  pero al conectar en serie los bobinados no pasa nada cae el voltaje mi pregunta es ¿ el voltaje no deberia sumarse?? gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2012)

Chris dijo:


> Saludos amigos foreros tengo una duda que quiza me podrian aclarar quiero hacerme una soldadora de arco pero el problema es que ya tengo los dos transformadores de microondas rebobinados su secundario
> el uno tira 10v y el otro 14 voltios  pero al conectar en serie los bobinados no pasa nada cae el voltaje mi pregunta es ¿ el voltaje no deberia sumarse?? gracias por su ayuda



Invierte la salida de uno de los transformadores.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2012)

Fogonazo a que te refieres con invertir la salida???? lo siento si la pregunta es obvia


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2012)

Chris dijo:


> Fogonazo a que te refieres con invertir la salida???? lo siento si la pregunta es obvia



Los voltajes se suman si se encuentran en fase y se restan cuando están en contra-fase.
Si consigues un voltaje menor al que indica la suma matemática es casi seguro que la fase de uno de los transformadores esté en oposición a la del otro.
Invirtiendo la salida de uno de los transformadores pasan a sumarse las tensiones.


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2012)

gracias fogonazo lo hare y comento como me fue


----------



## powerful (Feb 21, 2012)

Hola Chris, creo tener alguna experiencia en máquinas de soldar, ...aquí hay un foro "todo sobre máquinas de soldar" , te recomiendo que lo leas es desde junio del 2007.
Por otro lado estas haciendo una maq de soldar casera con 24V,......te comento que la mayoría de las máquinas de arco manual tienen com Volt de vacio :55Vac a 75Vac ,......la norma NEMA recomienda como máximo:80Vac para un proceso manual ,....estos voltajes son así de altos porque facilitan el inicio del arco electrico( que pasa los 3000ºC para la fusión de las piezas a soldar y el electrodo de aporte). Una vez iniciado el arco la intensidad de la corriente dependera de los espesores de las piezas a soldar, por ejemplo para láminas de acero dulce de 3mm necesitaras de 80A a 100A con electrodo de 1/8",...aceros más "duros" necesitaras más amperaje y otro tipo de electrodo(con otro revestimiento).
No quiero ser cansador,pero te comento que a cada intensidad le corresponde un voltaje, por ejemplo si sueldas con 50A necesitarías 22Vac , si sueldas con 100A necesitarías 24Vac. El manejo de la intensidad, la velocidad de soldadura, la longitud del arco y la inclinación del electrodo te lo dá la experiencia, hay un fenómeno conocido como " soplo magnético" tienes que luchar contra este, pero es más evidente con altas corrientes,......te aconsejo un curso de soldadura manual para empezar,...¡SUERTE!


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2012)

Gracias amigo la verdad la maquina que pienso armarme es para experimentar pues no se me da mucho la soldadura prefiero el cautin jajaja solo que hay veces que me hace falta un puntito de suelda en alguna estructura desde ya gracias por el consejo


----------



## LOBITO (Abr 23, 2014)

Buenas Tardes.

Esta tarde voy darle al foro un toque personal.
Hoy quería compartir con vosotros un video tutorial que visioné ayer y en que (se supone) que se detalla la forma de contruir uno mismo un soldador casero.
En principio con los conocimientos sobre electricidad que tengo el metodo me parecía válido, pero todo empezo a hacerme dudar cuando sumergio la espiral en agua.

El video en cuestión es este:






Me da a mi en la nariz que es una tomadura de pelo.
El agua (a no ser que sea destilada) es conductor de la electricidad, y haría saltar ese artilugio (o los plomos) por los aires.


¿Qué opináis?


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 23, 2014)

No, funciona yo lo he visto trabajar y es efectivo, el problema es el aislamiento, no te sirve para extructuras aterrizadas, ademas el agua hierve en unos 5 minutos y debes cambiarla, chauuuuuuu

segurida industrial =0%
mas peligroso que una tachuela en un tobogan


----------



## analogico (Abr 23, 2014)

el agua es conductora es usada como reostato
para regular la corriente ye impedir el cortocircuito

sin embargo ese invento es una locura
peligroso y debe consumir mas corriente que lo que ahorras en una verdadera maquina de soldar

de echo ese tipo de videos deberia der eliminados de youtube
demasiado  peligroso


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 23, 2014)

NO, no y no, el agua solo sirve para no dejar quemar el alambre galvanizado, el alambre bobinado asi solo sirve para crear una resistencia de bajo valor y ALTISIMA POTENCIA, conclusion es una PELIGROSA aplicacion de la ley de ohm, CHAUUUUUU

PD, este equipo le falta lo siguiente......por seguridad!!  (sarcasmo)

ah y pueden ser de la misma linea y/o fabricante de este, este seria un modelo "mejorado"


----------



## analogico (Abr 23, 2014)

ok era otro video de una suicidadora similar donde usaban el agua con sal
por eso me confundi


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 23, 2014)

¿Qué es _haigamos_ y _emperaje_?
Saliendo del "humor" yo no fabricaría esa pseudo-soldadora porque es totalmente peligrosa, y el único motivo por el cual el sujeto no recibió la descarga al tomar la llave "hombre solo" fue por la suerte de que era neutro. Si bien parece funcionar es muy peligroso el experimento porque no existe aislamiento galvánico entre la red domiciliaria y los porta electrodos.
Saludos.

PD: Igualmente estas cosas son buenos temas para conversación. Aquí otras como la compartida por fdesergio:











Bueno, en últimas estas si son transformadores; desprolijos pero menos peligrosos jejeje


----------



## LOBITO (Abr 23, 2014)

Vaya, no pensaba yo que mi tema iba a a dar tanto de que hablar...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2014)

Claro , el alambre galvanizado es la resistencia y el agua es el disipador .

Más respeto con esa soldadora eléctrica que la compartió un compañero del Foro (pista : restauró una moto junto y para el papá )


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 23, 2014)

Hola a todos todas las imagenes arriba mas parecen sener  sacadas de una pelicula de terror o de horrores , jajajajajajajaja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## opamp (Abr 23, 2014)

LOBITO para una buena soldadura, existe una correspondencia entre el amperaje y el voltaje de soldado, para soldadura manual con electrodo revestido, STICK, se cumple : Vsoldadura = 20V + 4%Isoldadura; tanto en AC como en DC.


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 23, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , el alambre galvanizado es la resistencia y el agua es el disipador .
> 
> Más respeto con esa soldadora eléctrica que la compartió un compañero del Foro (pista : restauró una moto junto y para el papá )
> 
> ...



Hola DOSME'. Quieres decir que la imagen de ese trafo es del compañero? (sé quién restauró esa hermosa moto con su viejo)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola DOSME'. Quieres decir que la imagen de ese trafo es del compañero? (sé quién restauró esa hermosa moto con su viejo)


 
Satamente  y creo que está subida en un post de soldadoras electricas con transformador de microondas


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 23, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Satamente  y creo que está subida en un post de soldadoras electricas con transformador de microondas



jejejeje quién diría, la vi en otras páginas, inclusive en un foro aparece. Ahora estoy muy confundido porque el compañero que restauró la moto con su viejo siempre se caracteriza por sus trabajos muy prolijos 

Bueno... trafo es trafo y es más seguro que el soldador kami-kaze.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2014)

Nop , me equivoqué 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/sobre-soldadoras-punto-transformador-separdo-20701/

Y falta una :


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 24, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nop , me equivoqué
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/sobre-soldadoras-punto-transformador-separdo-20701/
> 
> ...



Ejelente foto de como NO hacer un transformador, jajajajajajajjajajajaja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 24, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nop , me equivoqué
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/sobre-soldadoras-punto-transformador-separdo-20701/
> 
> ...



Para un audio Hi-End con ese núcleo. 
Eso sí, yo respeto el ingenio humano y las ganas de "salir adelante"; creo que ese trafo fué construido en un país con muy bajos recursos económicos en Africa. Me parece super laborioso aislar con papel el alambre. 
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2014)

Seeeeeeee , y parece que el núcleo lo hicieron intercalando tiras de chapa , así que finalmente la sección es la mitad 

Dudo siquera que sea chapa de hierro-silicio


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 24, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seeeeeeee , y parece que el núcleo lo hicieron intercalando tiras de chapa , así que finalmente la sección es la mitad
> 
> Dudo siquera que sea chapa de hierro-silicio



Seguramente esa chapa es de Hierro-Laticinio , desas enpleadas para armazenar aceite , jajajajajajajajajja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 24, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Seguramente esa chapa es de Hierro-Laticinio , desas enpleadas para armazenar aceite , jajajajajajajajajja.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



aja  yo recuerdo que en el cole hicimos uno con esas latas, y no se imaginan las cortadas que nos ganamos para poder sacar de la lata de aceite las chapas, je je je una odisea pero funciono, oloroso y feo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 24, 2014)

fdesergio dijo:


> aja  yo recuerdo que en el cole hicimos uno con esas latas, y no se imaginan las cortadas que nos ganamos para poder sacar de la lata de aceite las chapas, je je je una odisea pero funciono, oloroso y feo


? acaso lo alambre enpleado tanbien eras ayslado con papel ?
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 24, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ? acaso lo alambre enpleado tanbien eras ayslado con papel ?
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



No, no,  claro que no, era alambre magneto, afortunadamente contabamos con el, chaooooo


----------



## elgriego (Sep 6, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Seguramente esa chapa es de Hierro-Laticinio , desas enpleadas para armazenar aceite , jajajajajajajajajja.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



En alguna ocasion me han traido ,tanto cargadores,como maquinas de soldar,de factura nacional,cuyos transformadores consistian en primera y ultima chapa,hierro silicio,las interiores ,ypf div mantenimiento,isaura,shell,y hasta aceite cocinero. El ingenio pòpular no tiene limites ,a la hora de embromar a los demas.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 6, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> cuyos transformadores consistian en primera y ultima chapa,hierro silicio,las interiores ,ypf div mantenimiento,isaura,shell,y hasta aceite cocinero. El ingenio pòpular no tiene limites ,a la hora de embromar a los demas.



No se confunda amigazo...

Es solo preocupación por el medioambiente.(y ganas de usar la cizalla)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2015)

Jajajaja , un muchachito , hijo de un conocido , se estaba armando su amplificador de guitarra , entonces me había traido un rosquete de zuncho metálico como posible nucleo para su transformador toroidal 

Ya lo iba a desanimar , y evaluando que un amigo que vende chapa al mayoreo , atiende a fabricantes de transformadores  le dije que le diera para adelante nomás , que le calculara menos Gauss y listo.

Y ahí lo tiene andando  , medio grandotón quedó  , pero a él lo hace felíz 

P.D.: Las puntas de romper y los cortafierros de los taladros son de hierro silicio


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . .  _*medio grandotón quedó  , pero a él lo hace felíz *_ . . .



    ​
*¡ ¡ ¡ Que suerte que  soy malpensado ! ! !*


----------



## teipint (May 3, 2022)

*H*ola, quisiera realizar un núcleo de transformador solamente para fundir electrodo de 2,5 *mm*, que me aconsejan sobre los watts, voltaje y amperes del segundo bobinado *? G*racias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 3, 2022)

teipint dijo:


> *H*ola, quisiera realizar un núcleo de transformador solamente para fundir electrodo de 2,5 *mm*, que me aconsejan sobre los watts, voltaje y amperes del segundo bobinado *? G*racias.


Los Watts del secundario siempre son un 15% menos que el primario.
Voltaje..18 o 20 V (sin arco)....???
Amperes...??? 30 amp/mm de espesor a soldar..?
Suponiendo que estas  rectificando...si no debe ser un poco mas.


----------



## Rorschach (May 4, 2022)

teipint dijo:


> *H*ola, quisiera realizar un núcleo de transformador solamente para fundir electrodo de 2,5 *mm*, que me aconsejan sobre los watts, voltaje y amperes del segundo bobinado *? G*racias.


Evidentemente hablas de un transformador de soldadura por arco, los electrodos revestidos para soldar con C.A., generalmente del tipo AWS- E6013 en 2,5 mm de diámetro, necesitan de 60A a 85A, según el espesor que se vaya a soldar.
La tensión mínima de vacío del secundario del transformador debe estar entre 45, y 60 Voltios, y la tensión de arco tiene que caer a los +- 22 voltios.
Esta caída de tensión se logra calculando la potencia del transformador, respecto de los 22 voltios, y no de los 45/60 voltios, y luego lograr en el cálculo que tenga baja regulación (alta dispersión, y/o bastante entrehierro, y/o laminación de alta pérdida).
También hay que hacer un dispositivo para controlar la corriente de soldadura, y esto es por dos motivos, para poder soldar piezas de diferentes espesores con la corriente que corresponda, y no siempre al máximo, y para limitar la corriente del secundario para que no entre corto.

"Existe la creencia que el secundario de los  transformadores de soldadura por arco trabajan en cortocircuito, y es un terrible error, si fuera así, se quemarían."

*Lee esto, es muy importante respecto de como funciona un transformador de soldadura por arco:* Pulsar aquí


----------

